# Just picked this lil number up from craigslist



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Old Skool Airdyne -$190 off Craigslist. The kettlebells were already mine lol. 

Also just ordered a 20ft rope to throw over the branch in the backyard of the new place. 

And a nice 400 yd area right outside the backyard for sprints


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 27, 2014)

Is that like a classic car?


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> Is that like a classic car?


Yeeeaaaah sorta. Much more painful though lol


----------



## JBS (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a love-hate relationship with airdynes.   Takes me back to the days of cutting weight in high school in South Miami with the whole wrestling team wearing Glad bags to collect the sweat.   I have a broke-ass one in the garage that rarely gets used for cardio since I bought my wife a high end treadmill that plots courses with Google maps.    But sometimes there's nothing like getting that airdyne going and the fan blasting full tilt boogie.  You got a good deal on it, looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## digrar (Apr 27, 2014)

Got one of these for sale if you're keen...


----------



## Brian C (Apr 27, 2014)

I have one I got from my parents that looks to be a tad bit newer than yours.  I love it, I ride is almost daily.  Great find!


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Brian C said:


> I have one I got from my parents that looks to be a tad bit newer than yours.  I love it, I ride is almost daily.  Great find!



How do you tend to train on it? Do you prefer intervals? Sprints? Longer rides? 

This thing is versatile! I imagine I will use it to interchange with sprints here and there to minimize the risk of blowing out a hamstring while still  getting some serious HR intensity going...


----------



## Brian C (Apr 28, 2014)

It just depends.  Some days I'll use it as a warm up or cool down, other days I'll do intervals.  I use a HR monitor and will work to keep my HR in a specific zone for any given amount of time.  That's the reason I love Air Dynes, they're very versatile and you can throw together a good workout.  I will also ride at a fairly casual pace to supplement mountain biking or knock out an easy 30 minute ride before I do my sets of push ups and sit ups for the night.

I will mix it in with anything I do.  I like to end a workout with it though.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 28, 2014)

Thats the one that I used and loved it.  We did intervals that were probably one of the hardest parts.  Watch for the little bolt that is around the pedal area.  My shoelace loop got stuck on it once while I was going all out and did not result in a good time.  Nice find, I am jealous.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 28, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Old Skool Airdyne -$190 off Craigslist. The kettlebells were already mine lol.
> 
> Also just ordered a 20ft rope to throw over the branch in the backyard of the new place.
> 
> ...



Dude... who the hell are you and why are you using SB's avatar?  I've been in contact with SB and he said he was too busy to get back on the board   

 welcome back Squidley von Squidmeister. 

You need to change the seat on the airdyne - get a gel seat and/or cover...  the old seats have the capacity to do nerve damage due to the shape ....  your medic has spoken.


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Dude... who the hell are you and why are you using SB's avatar?  I've been in contact with SB and he said he was too busy to get back on the board
> 
> welcome back Squidley von Squidmeister.
> 
> You need to change the seat on the airdyne - get a gel seat and/or cover...  the old seats have the capacity to do nerve damage due to the shape ....  your medic has spoken.



Roger that!!! Don't want the family jewels being damaged by faulty seat engineering! I've got it for action!

LOL the other day I was sitting around and was like. Damn it I gotta get back on SS, been way too long 

Squidley Squidmeister reporting!!!


----------

